# Wolves     (warning.. graphic) 9 pics



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 9, 2007)

A few from Sundays shoot with Airic and Canoncan ... A deer (road kill) was fed to these wolves, for their weekly dinner.  This is fair warning, as some of the images are graphic.

It was a very amazing thing to watch, as this family of wolves destroyed this deer in about 15 minutes.

1 1/15 sec.. on a tripod.. VR on






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9 and along came the raven





thanks for looking!

sweet dreams!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

Great series Ray.

Have you ever listed out your workflow somewhere...especially as it pertains to sharpening?  Whatever you are doing...is really working well for you.  Of course good glass and technique are a big part of it.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 9, 2007)

amazing photos!
Wish I were there.

I have always found Wolves to be one of my favorites when it comes to those kind of predators.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice shots. A few of those were pretty yucky though! Still nice captures! :thumbup:


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 9, 2007)

Stunning captures.  I would have to say that numbers four and five are my favorites.  Great work.  I always enjoying viewing your work here.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 9, 2007)

5, 6, 7 & 8 show some wild character. Very nice work.


----------



## LilCujo (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow these are awesome...I would say 4 is my fave...awesome Job...


----------



## SleepingWolf (Jan 9, 2007)

beautiful photos of remarkable creatures


----------



## Graelwyn (Jan 9, 2007)

Wonderful images, amazing animals, love wolves, along with birds of prey. Out of interest, what is the D200 like to work with, and how would you rate the D80 as an alternative if one cannot quite afford the D200?


----------



## russrom (Jan 9, 2007)

The eyes of the one on the right in #7 are great, I like the whole series but I keep going back to thoes eyes...


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm with BigMike, aside from amazing photographic skill, how do you get such sharp pictures?  I can't believe the detail in that raven's wings and how sharp it is.  I know it is most important to get your subject's eyes in focus, but your shots are ridiculous.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Alison (Jan 9, 2007)

Fantastic series, the first 4 really stand out to me. Always a treat to see your work!


----------



## Luckyshamrock69 (Jan 10, 2007)

wow. awesome pictures.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 10, 2007)

*A-MAY-ZING*, Ray!!! :shock:

Very cool shooting!
Wonderful subject.

May I "steal" them for Sabine, and may she share them with her best friend who is so fond of wolves?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Great series Ray.
> 
> Have you ever listed out your workflow somewhere...especially as it pertains to sharpening?  Whatever you are doing...is really working well for you.  Of course good glass and technique are a big part of it.



Hi Mike

thanks bud!  and here is a brief run on my workflow...

Convert the raw image to jpeg in Picture Project.. (uncompressed)
Crop
tune colours
fine tune contrast with curves
Shadow / Highlight (slight adjustments only)
sharpen with USM 100 - 170% at 1 and 0 usually
Neat Image filter  for noise.

thats it., nothing special.  The lens is the key... the lens I use cost me 7,700 including tax, Canadian.. and the optics are awsome.  

Which leads me to my best advice for everyone.. get good glass!

For basic photography I recommend the 17-55 Nikon zoom., best all around lens I know of.. I will get one some day.

The D200 is the best Dslr for the money on the market.. D80 is a very good camera also.   Do not buy it with the kit lens!

I know Canon makes awesome cameras, and one day I hope to buy a 30d.

I now use my d70s for back up, and for Daisy., but a 30d will allow me to buy the 500 mm IS lens., and Nikon dosen't make their long lenses with VR.

Hope this helps!!

And yes LaFoto.. as always please give anything I shoot to your daughter,.. and I would like to see her artwork too!  Have you ever heard of the Art forum called Wet Canvas?? She should have a look!

take care!!


----------



## MarkA (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning!  I can't pick a favourite as they are all amazing.


----------



## tpe (Jan 10, 2007)

that guy in number 4 is a real looker, nice shots 

tim


----------



## Arch (Jan 10, 2007)

nothing to add.... just stunning... great work as always ray :thumbup:


----------



## Graelwyn (Jan 10, 2007)

Raymond J Barlow said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> thanks bud! and here is a brief run on my workflow...
> 
> ...


 

Thanks, am having my final holding session today and will come home with my D200 or D80...and nope, I wont buy the kit lens if I get the D80, they have an 18-70mm in apparently which was recommended to me as not so easy to get here now.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 10, 2007)

Graelwyn said:


> Thanks, am having my final holding session today and will come home with my D200 or D80...and nope, I wont buy the kit lens if I get the D80, they have an 18-70mm in apparently which was recommended to me as not so easy to get here now.



the 18-70 is an ok lens, but not great.   18-200 would be my first choice if I was starting over.. very good lens.

also, I forgot to mention in my workflow, I do some cloning, to get rid of distractions like twigs and such.. that is the first thing I do after the crop.


----------



## fischerfotographik (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm with abraxas ...5 through 8 are really awesome. They're ALL awesome.
In #8 it looks like somebody _forgot_ their place in the pack and was being put *BACK* in their place. 
Sweet shots, all. Such beautiful animals.


----------



## LifesMirror (Jan 11, 2007)

7 is my FAVORITE! If you singled out the far right one, that would be awesome. Mouth full of deer and blazingly staring at you...awesome...


----------



## megapaws (Jan 12, 2007)

You are one lucky man to have such amazing opportunities. Would have loved to have been there. Great stuff - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 12, 2007)

megapaws said:


> You are one lucky man to have such amazing opportunities. Would have loved to have been there. Great stuff - thanks for sharing.



Thanks PAws!  hope you are well..

Just head north on Sunday, and bring a fast lens,,.. it's all there for you.


----------



## Blair (Jan 13, 2007)

Wonderful Series! I love them!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah they are ok I suppose  

I never tire of your shots and these are just great, I mean the detail in the Raven is just out of this world, and those eyes in 7 & 8 are to die for.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome shots ray... #5 is by far my favorite of the bunch, that image just haunts me for some reason...  the first 4 look like they could be the "dog next door" but #5 makes me want to roll up my window, lock the doors, and be on my way... #7 just proves that point with that "you're next" look in his eyes...


----------

